# Will NEW HDTV's always have NTSC Tuners



## jorb (Mar 22, 2008)

Will NEW High Definition Television's always have NTSC Over The Air Tuners built-in? 

Is there a goverment mandate / requirement.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I believe so. Low Power TV and translators are not required to go digital next February (at least at this time) so NTSC tuners will still be needed.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

"Always" is a loaded question.

No, they won't always. They will for a few years more, though.

And, no, there is no government mandate.


----------



## jorb (Mar 22, 2008)

fluffybear said:


> I believe so. Low Power TV and translators are not required to go digital next February (at least at this time) so NTSC tuners will still be needed.


Will Low Power Television stations always Transmit in analog NTSC.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I beleive there are a few models now that only have the ATSC tuners built in, I don't recall specific models.


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

jorb said:


> Will NEW High Definition Television's always have NTSC Over The Air Tuners built-in?


It is the same tuner that is used for basic cable or the output of a VCR. A manufacturer who opts to delete an analog tuner does so at their own peril.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

jorb said:


> Will Low Power Television stations always Transmit in analog NTSC.


I read a few months back that Low Power Stations will be required to convert at some date and time in the future but no official date has yet been established.

Here is a link to a FCC advisory posted regarding this very issue:

http://www.fcc.gov/cgb/consumerfacts/DTVandLPTV.html


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I try to stay away from "always" and "never" for obvious reasons since so many variables are usually in play.

From a cost-standpoint, analog tuners are practically free (read very very inexpensive) so removing it from a design doesn't save money in any significant way... so no real incentive to take it away.

That said... Dish took analog tuners out of their newer HD receivers, and went for digital tuners only... so I'll never say "never" again  I can see a future where TV manufacturers just opt to forego the analog tuner without any particular reason than they just flipped a coin and decided.

Except for the oldest of VCRs, there are alternatives (S-video or component) for connecting beyond needing an analog tuner... same goes for standard DVD players and other devices designed to connect to a TV.

Aside from home-distribution, there will soon be little need for analog tuners... so IF they are removed at some point in the future, probably not much screaming will happen from consumers.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Currently it is required for all TVs to have ATSC tuners in the USA (the law was passed a few years ago).

NTSC is a format, not a tuner. Our country as a whole is NTSC and that applies to more than just OTA.

A TV with no tuner is called a Monitor, not a TV. NEC is one example of a company that makes many monitors (TVs without tuners) although most are special purpose and thus expensive.

Honestly it is cheap to include a tuner as most of the time the processing chips for the panel can do the processing for the ATSC as well and thus it is a very cheap part to include.

That and still many people require OTA ability and it is the definition of a TV in a way.


----------

